# 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs Home



## LLps40 (Nov 12, 2003)

[/img] 
Doc is an AKC jet black 2 yr old who has completed his CGC and two legs of his CD title. He has been started in companion dog excellence classes. He is from working lines. Trained in German. Wonderful with other dogs and children. 

Doc was very well taken care of, but due to circumstances beyond his control, his owner had to give him up. 

He is safe with rescue, but he needs a special home that will appreciate what he is capable of. 

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous!! Surely he will have no problem finding a forever loving home.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs Home*

He is beautiful!!!
Wish I had room.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

He's a great looking boy with lots of potential - I doubt that there will be any problem finding him a new home.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

Stunning boy!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

Be still my heart - he is absolutely gorgeous. Someone is gonna get lucky with this special boy.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

he sure is a hunk


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

He is in Orange County?


----------



## avagsd (May 13, 2008)

How do I get more information? Is there a phone number?

Ava


----------



## avagsd (May 13, 2008)

I found the info on the rescue site. Thanks!

Ava


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

What a gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am trying to talk my dad in to getting this dog. I even offered to drive the 6 hours & pick it up for him!
Hopefully he'll decide within the next day or so.


----------



## LLps40 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

Thanks for all the nice words about Doc. He is located in Orange County. 

Ava, please feel free to PM me or email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

wow


----------



## Welkinview (May 8, 2008)

*Re: 2 yr old German Working Lines, CD & CGC Needs*

I tried to fill out an ap on this dog, but they will not adopt out of Southern CA.


----------

